# SNL skit on Don Imus



## Anton Bruckner (Apr 16, 2007)

[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=VlYY2o1bfLc"]Link[/ame]


----------



## etexas (Apr 16, 2007)

The whole Imus thing. He has said things like he did for over 30 years. I used to listen to him from a Dallas station years ago. Even then he said things like that, and for him that was mild. I am not and will not defend Imus or what he said. But I think Sharpton and Jackson exploited the situation for their own reasons. Frankly, I don't think they gave a flip for the girls on that team. It was just a GREAT opportunaty for those two.


----------



## Founded on the Rock (Apr 16, 2007)

How perfectly put... What are these two guys Rev's of anyway... I want to know who ordained them?!


----------



## etexas (Apr 16, 2007)

Actually I have always wanted to know more about their "ordinations" what Church (Churches) did it.......and how their open political activities affect the tax status?


----------



## larryjf (Apr 16, 2007)

Founded on the Rock said:


> How perfectly put... What are these two guys Rev's of anyway... I want to know who ordained them?!



Apparently Sharpton was ordained at age 10 by "Bishop" F.D. Washington of the Washington Temple Congregation. He was also road manager for James Brown...
http://www.politics1.com/sharpton.htm

Jesse Jackson (from http://www.worldnetdaily.com/news/article.asp?ARTICLE_ID=27032)...



> I describe a two- to three-year process for earning that title. Jesse Jackson got himself ordained two months after Martin Luther King was shot. It was essentially a political ordination, a shotgun ordination. He did not go through the long procedure. He was not licensed to preach, as far as I could determine. I went to the church where he was ordained. He did not go through this two-year process. He never submitted himself to the authority of the church. He has never had a church himself, and he has been accountable to no one.


----------



## non dignus (Apr 17, 2007)

Apparently YouTube pulled it yesterday. 
It's time to hold the line against these two guilt merchants.


----------

